# Mac connecting to Novell server?



## englishm (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello All

I'm a beginner user of Mac. The school system I work for currently have 10 iMacs in one of our high schools running MacOS X and need for them to connect to our Novell server. We are using Novell 6.5. I found some software made by Prosoft Engineering called NetWare Client OS X IP and I could not get it to work properly. Is anyone using this product? I didn't have time to troubleshoot this problem like I wanted, but I would like to get some feedback from someone before I go back to troubleshoot this again next week. Please help! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what version of os x are the imacs running? prosoft software requires 10.3.9 or 10.4.2 or later. so if its 10.3.8 or earlier or 10.4.0 or 10.4.1 it will not work. but as for novell servers, i know nothing about them or how they work, or why you'd need a special client just to connect to them. have you checked with novell themselves and see what they have to say about mac compatibility?


----------

